# Stephenson Amps: UPDATE: Last Stage Hog (ever) sold to John Fogerty



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I talked to Mark Stephenson today and he told me that he will no longer make the V8 version of the Stage Hog (a one-watt vacuum-tube amplifier that will drive a speaker, or more typically, drive a larger amp. Rhymes with Herzog.). 

It's no secret here, that I consider the Stage Hog to be the finest distortion device available.

Mark said the last run of ten units went quickly at $1000 each. Hang onto your V8's players! 

The new Stage Hog will have fewer options and will be simpler to manufacture. (The V8 was a sixteen-hour build.) The goal is to make an affordable unit.

This is unofficial news from a customer conversation. 

Personally, I would be happy with the new one, whatever it is. This guy can do no wrong in my book.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Would LOVE to try one!!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I had one years ago. Had I lived in a house then it may have stuck around longer, but as a (then) apartment dweller I found that even the one watt was too loud to crank up. The powerscaling worked as advertised, but it killed the tone at apartment friendly volumes; so much so, that a pedal into a large amp made more sense. The stagehog into a large amp worked well as a pedal, but I wasn't convinced it was so much better than a regular dirt pedal that it justified the enormous cost. Basically, had I lived in a house with a bit more tolerance it could have been great. For truly low volume situations, however, I don't think it worked well enough for the cost involved.

Is the new version simply a straight up tube based pedal? How much will it be?

TG


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Cups said:


> Would LOVE to try one!!


Because of the price, in the past I wasted money on other distortion boxes. If I had known, I could have TWO of these now. Between the Hog, his Standard amp (also with Power Scaling), and his FV speaker cabinet, I can configure a wide variety of sounds. 

My other amps are there for the convenience of not having to switch, and for occasional sound only they can deliver. Mostly the products of GAS. Lol. When compared to other pricey, less flexible amps out there, his gear is a great bargain. 



traynor_garnet said:


> I had one years ago. Had I lived in a house then it may have stuck around longer, but as a (then) apartment dweller I found that even the one watt was too loud to crank up. The powerscaling worked as advertised, but it killed the tone at apartment friendly volumes; so much so, that a pedal into a large amp made more sense. The stagehog into a large amp worked well as a pedal, but I wasn't convinced it was so much better than a regular dirt pedal that it justified the enormous cost. Basically, had I lived in a house with a bit more tolerance it could have been great. For truly low volume situations, however, I don't think it worked well enough for the cost involved.
> 
> Is the new version simply a straight up tube based pedal? How much will it be?
> 
> TG


No official news.

It is true that Power Scaling down to one watt can produce great sound at safe listening levels, but yeah, there's no magic there for the confined urban resident. I believe that London Power has refined their Power Scaling down to milli-watts now, so that could help the apartment dweller. But I will likely never know. No volume restraints, other than common sense, in my little world, fortunately. 

I remember having a Rivera owner over to check out my gear. (Rivera has been known to implement Power Scaling on some orders, I think) When I went to play he put his hands over his ears first. What a dork. I was insulted.


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

I saw a prototype of the new Stage Hog about a year ago at a Vancouver Guitar Show. It looked better, in my opinion, although it certainly was different than the original stage hog...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How do you toggle between rhythm and lead?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Budda said:


> How do you toggle between rhythm and lead?


A small remote switch with LED's, and two buttons. 

Both off=Bypass
Rhythm switch on=Rhythm
Rhythm on/Lead on=Lead
Rhythm off/Lead on=Bypass.

Get clean, crunch or cranked with one stomp.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I've thought of ordering a Stage Hog a few times over the years but never pulled the trigger. I've has two of his amps though and they were excellent.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I talked to Mark Stephenson yesterday.

Mark is not taking orders for amps, he is teaching amp building, and "making more money."

"THE STAGE HOG IS NO LONGER IN PRODUCTION."

The last batch of ten sold for $1000 each. Mark kept one for himself, but was convinced to sell it to John Fogerty. So Mark doesn't have one for himself and John Fogerty got the last one. 

Stephenson amps are a great value because of their build quality and their tonal versatility. If you are just realizing that now, you are too late to score from this outstanding Canadian builder. 

If you have a Stephenson hang onto it. Mark disclosed the current prices for the year of work (that he has left) and they are typically 50% higher than I thought. 

"And it's still not enough... I've been working for minimum wage." (Laughs.)


----------

